# Dude, that's rude! Samsung puts up live installations to belittle Apple Maps in Australia



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Samsung would never miss a chance to take advantage of an Apple slip, and two beat up vehicles in Australian cities it made an exhibition of prove it. Remember the Australian police warning not to use Apple Maps to get around arid national park territories in the middle of nowhere, as you might end up, well, in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Not that anyone should rely on anything but a pro GPS unit if they intend to get near the Australian Outback, but the news that local police called Apple's (mis)directions "potentially life-threatening" circled the globe, and Cupertino issued a quick patch for the road that actually leads to the dusty city of Mildura.
> 
> ...


Link

and now this is so unprofessional (kinda) !!


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 12, 2012)

If it were anyone but Apple that are the targets of this, I'd have felt it was a bit unprofessional.


----------



## roady (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a funny sort of marketing. I had a good laugh


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 12, 2012)

its against apple...everything is allowed...bring it on


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well played Samsung.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 12, 2012)

Sammy did a Whammy... ! go go go


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 12, 2012)

Apple fans see it as a cheap shot. Whereas Sammy fans see it as a comeback. In the end no one really wins.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 12, 2012)

Three cheers to samsung :cheers:


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

BTW They should do it in US too! 



sumonpathak said:


> its against apple...everything is allowed...bring it on


----------



## roady (Dec 12, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Apple fans see it as a cheap shot. Whereas Sammy fans see it as a comeback. In the end no one really wins.



Neutral 'fans' have a good laugh altogether 

Anyway, Samsung is trying hard to capture any opportunity available to take on Apple despite having a higher market share. It's just... fun to see how hard Samsung is trying to take Apple fans out of the aura created by Apple.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know who is unprofessional or who's not, but I love a good show. Nice move by Samsung BTW.

For one, Samsung is doing everything in its power to get back at Apple for the $1 billion slap on its face. I am sure that Samsung had no quarrel with Apple before that lawsuit and Apple had to mess it up.

Well, this is war....and there's gotta be collateral damage.



Spoiler



F**k Apple


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Hahahahahaha, lemme laugh first......
Unprofessional? Patenting round corners on a rectangle is unprofessional, this is opportunistic marketing, well done.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hahahahahaha, lemme laugh first......
> Unprofessional? Patenting round corners on a rectangle is unprofessional, this is opportunistic marketing, well done.


Lmao Don't consider me as @pple fan , am Droid supporter lol. If apple can be act so cheap that doesn't mean the competitor must do it that way!


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Lmao Don't consider me as @pple fan , am Droid supporter lol. If apple can be act so cheap that doesn't mean the competitor must do it that way!


Eye for an eye (doesn't make the world go blind)


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Eye for an eye (doesn't make the world go blind)


  BTW Sammy should appoint some awesome Designers like Nokia(N9) and HTC(One X) got!!


----------



## tkin (Dec 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW Sammy should appoint some awesome Designers like Nokia(N9) and HTC(One X) got!!


Trudat.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 12, 2012)

They did it in a cute way... once again for apple


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Good deed done by Sammy.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2012)

Now, i feel SORRY for embarassed Apple.
As someone said above, its an OPPORTUNISTIC (or OPTIMISTIC) Marketing!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 13, 2012)

Dude
That's Rude

How poetic!


----------

